# American FROG DAY 2017



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

We are 1 month away from frog day. 

Who is gonna be there?

American Frog Day : Home


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

will anyone be selling any red frog beach bastimentos at frog day? I'm interested in purchasing a few


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

John Paganas is the man to contact about those I think he goes by sir john but I am sure he has a wait list.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

Ill try contacting him again. When I spoke to him a few months ago he didn't have any available.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I plan to be there... depends on my boys hockey schedules though.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

hope to go


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

You know I'll be there...


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Count me in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I will be Vending, cant wait! (Bart Scott Voice)


----------



## R_jay (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm going! Very excited, looking for O. Pumilio (love the blue jeans) or some galacts, or R. Benedicta!Oh and supplies! Hopefully my better half will let me cash out the kid's college fund muahahahaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I am looking forward to the event, most excited about the speakers!
A good friend of mine will also be attending, he is new to Frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

for regular updates always ck out the FB page
https://www.facebook.com/FrogDay/?ref=settings


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

How many vendors will it have ? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

right now there are 14 major vendors, with the largest selection of dart frogs that there has ever been at any show, lets just say there will be some Oophaga Lehamnni here!


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Got my 1st ever dart frogs at the last Frog Day on Staten Island and started on the Board not long after. I should be there.

That's a lot of vendors. Nice.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

I was excited to meet some other DB members at the event, then I realized how the hell am I going to know who they are as I've never actually met most of you. I'm sure others are in the same situation, so if anyone is interested I would propose that we have a rendezvous somewhere during the event. I'm open to proposed times/places as I'll be there all day. Hope to meet some of you all!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Timbow said:


> I was excited to meet some other DB members at the event, then I realized how the hell am I going to know who they are as I've never actually met most of you. I'm sure others are in the same situation, so if anyone is interested I would propose that we have a rendezvous somewhere during the event. I'm open to proposed times/places as I'll be there all day. Hope to meet some of you all!


ppl hang out there all day and talking to the and introducing yourself is pretty easy way to get to know ppl. Just saying


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

just start talking to people. mention this forum. when i go to these types of events i pretty much start a conversation with anyone. eventually you will find out who they are. its not going to hard find someone with the same likes as you. you are a frogger and we are froggers.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

OK, hope to meet some of you. Safe travels for anyone traveling to the event.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

see you there


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm honored to be one of the 14! Very excited to meet many of you face-to-face.
Here's what I'll be bringing. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info.

Thumbnails:
O. Pumilio Colubre (proven pair, proven male)
O. Pumilio Cayo de Agua
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Vanzolini
R. Imitator Chazuta
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus
Red galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas (standard and banded)
Azureus
Matecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Repashy products
Dendrocare
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more..


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I'll be attending the event! I'm glad that it is back in Staten Island again as I am able to drive there (which makes getting the frogs home that much easier).

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

We are just a couple of days away from American Frog Day! 
Saturday Sept 23rd! 10:00am- 4:00pm

come by and see one of the biggest collections of captive bred Histos to ever be at any show! Lehmanni both Yellow and Red, Blue histos, Tados to name a few! Along with many other rare amphibians! Meet fellow hobbyist who you know from the online groups, stay for a few drinks and raise some money for conservation by buying something from the conservation auction! is tax deductible!.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: American FROG DAY 2017 - THANK YOU!*

Julio, Matt M and all of those of you who labored behind the scenes:

_*THANK YOU!* _

This was a really *great frogger event*! I realize that you have no doubt been burnt out by the level of effort required to pull this off, but I pray that you will be up to doing it again in a couple of years.

Thanks you again for your dedication to our common and uniting interests...
Bob


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone involved, I had a great time and met a bunch of new people! Bought some terribilis, and some amazonica.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

JBR said:


> Thanks everyone involved, I had a great time and met a bunch of new people! Bought some terribilis, and some amazonica.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk




Nice! If you got the amazonica in the auction, they were the ones I donated. Let me know if you have any questions about them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Timbow said:


> Nice! If you got the amazonica in the auction, they were the ones I donated. Let me know if you have any questions about them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did get them! Thanks for donating them, I'm really excited as I haven't had many dart frogs for a while now. Any specific recommendations for them? They're in a nice tank with a full layer of leaf litter and I've seen them wandering a bit already,nothing like my first frogs (auratus) that I didn't see for months after I put them in the tank!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

JBR said:


> I did get them! Thanks for donating them, I'm really excited as I haven't had many dart frogs for a while now. Any specific recommendations for them? They're in a nice tank with a full layer of leaf litter and I've seen them wandering a bit already,nothing like my first frogs (auratus) that I didn't see for months after I put them in the tank!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk




They will only get bolder as they become sexually mature. They are still young and be sure they have springtails in the tank as well as melo's. They can be prolific breeders and prefer film canisters at 45* and 1/3 full of water. Males usually start calling around 8 months or so, so you probably have another 4 months or so before you could expect calling. 

Also, since you were generous and bought these to support the auction, if they end up not being a pair and you want a pair I will do my best to try to make sure you have a pair, you cover the shipping and the frog is on me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

Timbow said:


> They will only get bolder as they become sexually mature. They are still young and be sure they have springtails in the tank as well as melo's. They can be prolific breeders and prefer film canisters at 45* and 1/3 full of water. Males usually start calling around 8 months or so, so you probably have another 4 months or so before you could expect calling.
> 
> Also, since you were generous and bought these to support the auction, if they end up not being a pair and you want a pair I will do my best to try to make sure you have a pair, you cover the shipping and the frog is on me!
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for all of the info and the offer! I'll make sure that I order some film canisters in the next few months!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: American FROG DAY 2017 - THANK YOU!*



radiata said:


> Julio, Matt M and all of those of you who labored behind the scenes:
> _*THANK YOU!* _
> This was a really *great frogger event*! I realize that you have no doubt been burnt out by the level of effort required to pull this off, but I pray that you will be up to doing it again in a couple of years.
> Thanks you again for your dedication to our common and uniting interests...
> Bob


This truly was a well run show! Great venue and very enjoyable speakers afterward to a full house (despite the fire alarm). 
This was my first opportunity to see lehmani and histos in person-- quite spectacular. Damn you Jeremy for placing your table next to mine...
Thanks to all who visited my table!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Again, thank you to all the organizers. Julio, Matt, Jeremy the venue was great and the show ran flawless (except the fire alarm). I had an awesome day and it was so great to meet a lot of folks I've known for years online. Really enjoyed the evening as well. Thank you. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

